

Lenovo refreshes its ThinkPad T, W, L and X - platzhirsch
http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/15/Lenovo-ThinkPad-refresh/

======
nphrk
Oh my, why the keyboard? Now I have one less reason to go with a Thinkpad over
a MacBook :(.

~~~
SamReidHughes
The keyboard is fine. You are being hysterical.

~~~
Zikes
The quality and layout of a keyboard can be just as important as any other
defining feature of a laptop. You should not project your lack of preference
in the matter on someone else and then call them hysterical.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Yes I should. The new Thinkpad keyboard is virtually indistinguishable from
the old Thinkpad keyboard in terms of how it feels except for the different
layout. The different location of certain function keys is something you
quickly get used to if you decide not to be butthurt about it. To have your
productivity affected by the switch to the new Thinkpad keyboard really does
require some sort of mental disorder.

(The current Thinkpad keyboard on the T420 and friends isn't an "authentic"
Thinkpad keyboard experience anyway.)

